# So, Where'd u Get Accepted/Where u Goin?



## alex c (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm pretty bumed out today. Alot of schools got their word out today, April 1st.  I had gotten accepted to some schools, but im really annoyed that i got wait listed by emerson. they said my movie/essay/extra currics were good, but sat and gpa werent.  oh well, will see.

So, where did u get accepted or denied from? Where do u think your going? post it

Accepted:
Syracuse
Savannah College of Art/Design
Ohio University (im deffinitaly not goin there)

Denied:
Emerson college (wait listed)


at this point its between savannah or syracuse. both on completely opposite ends of the spectrum. i still have to hear from nyu and ut, but i dont have high hopes


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats not bad. Bug Emerson. Send more letters.

Accepted:

Tisch at New York University

Emerson - Honors Program (w/ half scholarship)

Didn't get into:

Hampshire
Brown
Harvard
Boston University

Still waiting on:

Mass College of Art (*cough* lol)


----------



## Trespasser (Apr 1, 2005)

hey congrats TD on emerson (and tisch of course), but I feel that I should give you a warning (if for whatever reason you decide to go to Emerson): being in the honors program myself, it SUCKS (most classes at least). Just a heads up (in case you go there).


----------



## Josh (Apr 1, 2005)

Got accepted to Emerson, Ithaca, Hampshire, and Colorado. I'm probably going to Emerson (after I take a year off).


----------



## suspectx (Apr 1, 2005)

Accepted:
Art Center College of Design (Masters Degree of Film Program)


Denied:
Applied to no other school except Art Center.


I've checked out a lot of other Film Schools and I didn't want to apply to any of them until I was certain I wanted to attend them.  I was really impressed with the Art Center and so I applied to their Masters Degree program and got accepted. 

I've wanted to attend the Art Center for a while now and I finally finished my Bachelors at the University of Utah, so the next step was to apply. My twin brother got accepted to Art Center as well and we're both attending at the same time.  The school is located in Pasadena CA: www.artcenter.edu

Congratulations to all those who have been accepted to other schools, a lot of them do require you to send in a personal film portfolio, essay's, photography examples, and most of all talent! Overall it can be pretty difficult sometimes.  So great job everyone!!

I'm still waiting on scholarship info...I'm crossing my fingers.  

Nate Fackrell


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah... I sent a 10 minute reel, consisting of a trailer and the best bits of my 120 minute feature. I'm going to send it into this site soon.

Trespasser... thanks for warning me! What exactly is wrong with it? I am leaning towards NYU at the moment... but Emerson is tempting me with that scholarship and the option to do semesters in the netherlands and LA.


----------



## Wildchats (Apr 1, 2005)

I was rejected to all the film schools for MFA in Screenwriting that I applied to. However, UCLA e-mailed me and interviewed me in NYC last Friday. Hopefully I get in. However, if not, they said that they only chose the best to interview, and those who don't get in to apply to the Certificate Program, since all the people interviewed will get in over those who apply to it and weren't called on interviews. 


So yeah, UCLA, hopefully is where I end up. If not for my MFA in Screenwriting, then to get my certificate in it.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 1, 2005)

YES! Another Massachusetter  Welcome Mark, and congrats on that, and good luck.


----------



## video_filmmaker (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool, suspectx,  I go to Art Center too. Damn good school (with certain flaws) but alot of great work comes from there. Just be prepared to be a little disenchaneted first term. It's designed to seperate the wimps from the truly capable.


----------



## alex c (Apr 1, 2005)

it seems as tho everyone got into emerson but me. i feel like a complete toolbox now. i was so hell bent on going there. wait listed sucks.


----------



## suspectx (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey video_filmmaker, yeah I've been to the classes a few times, a few of my friends go to Art Center as well.  I tried Judith's class a couple times...She doesn't take crap from anyone, I noticed you have to stay on your toes in her class.

“Certain flaws” yeah, I have a few thoughts of what those flaws are i.e. old desks.  Overall I love the school, and what I've seen with it's staff.  I'm excited to attend.

Nate Fackrell


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2005)

Accepted:

Boston University
NYU Tisch
Hampshire
Binghamton
Vassar
McGill

Rejected:

Cornell
Brown

Waitlisted:

Columbia



I'll probably go to Vassar. NYU is just too close to home.....literally 3 blocks away.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 2, 2005)

Alex... don't worry. Everyone but ME was accepted to Hampshire 

You might get my spot at Emerson if I go to NYU


----------



## Badr (Apr 2, 2005)

I am a student from Morocc.I applied to USC,CHAPMAN,CALARTS,LMU AND LACC as a freshman.Can someone tell me if the admission decisions are posted somewhere on the net???,


----------



## Wildchats (Apr 2, 2005)

I applied to Film Programs and was rejected by:


Emerson College--Mostly because they don't have screenwriting as an MFA program and only an elective, and I think they knew I wanted Screenwriting over Creative.

Chapman University- Well...my GRE sucked

Loyola Marymount University- Well...my GRE sucked

Boston University-Well...my GRE sucked

USC- Well...my GRE sucked

Columbia University- Damn! I thought maybe they'd like my ideas for the Melrose Place Reunion treatment, and they don't want the GRE.



I was interviewed by UCLA..they don't look at the GRE either...I don't know if I am making the final cut. However, if not, I'll get into the Certificate Program for sure.



So the person who got rejected to Emerson, you're not alone. I applied for Creative Writing, not Film at that school, but Screenwriting is an elective in that, related to Film...so blah. Yeah, I shoulda never applied there. It's not a school for screenwriting.


----------



## Trespasser (Apr 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Trespasser... thanks for warning me! What exactly is wrong with it? I am leaning towards NYU at the moment... but Emerson is tempting me with that scholarship and the option to do semesters in the netherlands and LA.



The classes are very hard and annoying sometimes, because it gets in the way of your major (in your case, and mine: film) - which is what you really should be concentrating on. Thankfully, you don't take film production classes until first or second semester of sophomore year, so I'll definitely be dropping the honors program then.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 2, 2005)

titaniumdoughnut, semesters in The Netherlands?
Were? how do you meen?
I live in the Netherlands, do you meen by the Filmacademie in Amsterdam?
Or....?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Trespasser... mind if I contact you on AIM and ask a few questions some time?

Jerry, Emerson College in Boston Massachusetts (USA) offers students enrolled in the Honors program the option to take one semester in the Netherlands (Castle Well... I think) or one in LA.


----------



## Nervous Larry (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone else going to NYU? Talk to me because the city scares/confuses me.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Thanks Trespasser... mind if I contact you on AIM and ask a few questions some time?
> 
> Jerry, Emerson College in Boston Massachusetts (USA) offers students enrolled in the Honors program the option to take one semester in the Netherlands (Castle Well... I think) or one in LA.



Oke, i did understand that you can take a semester in The Netherlands, and i understand that The Netherlands is like a big city for people in the USA   but, i meen, were do you go?
"we" dont have a big movie industry here, and we have only 1 filmacademie, so i think that if you take a semester, that shall be on the filmacademie?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 2, 2005)

Haha! I see. Well, you're right. The Netherlands is a bit of a mystery to us. I have no idea to tell you the truth... I'll have to look into it. The letter says this: _"a semester at our Castle Well program in Well, the Netherlands..."_


----------



## Drewwitt (Apr 2, 2005)

I got accepted to:

Emerson
Hampshire
Temple

Rejected from:

Ithaca
Boston University
And Probably Syracuse

I'll be going to Emerson, which was a great surprise because I was deferred when I applied there early action.  I'm pretty hyped.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Haha! I see. Well, you're right. The Netherlands is a bit of a mystery to us. I have no idea to tell you the truth... I'll have to look into it. The letter says this: _"a semester at our Castle Well program in Well, the Netherlands..."_



Haha, oke, well, good luck,


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 3, 2005)

Jerry! I found it for you. Castle Well  Know it?


----------



## alex c (Apr 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by Drewwitt:
> Rejected from:
> 
> And Probably Syracuse



dont be so quick to rule out the 'cuse. i got in, but not emerson. well, i got waitlisted by emerson. haha, how many times to i have to say that? i get depressed every damn time


----------



## aj (Apr 3, 2005)

hey guys, seems like we all got into/rejected from same schools. 

i got into ithaca, emerson, syracuse, and rutgers. waitlisted from tisch and boston univ. rejected from harvard. 

i really don't know where i should go, they all have pros and cons. i m leaning towards ithaca or emerson. any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 4, 2005)

titanium, at NYU, you can go to China, Russia, Prague (oldest film school in europe), CUBA, Italy and many more places for a Semester

*commercial break*

- Hoeks


----------



## Antione Doinel (Apr 4, 2005)

off topic, but does anyone know anything about any the film departments at any of the CUNY schools?


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2005)

Decided today that Emerson will be my new home. I'll be starting in September 2006, after I take a year off.


----------



## j-man (Apr 5, 2005)

I am currently a feshman at UCSD and majoring in media with a film and video emphasis. Howerver I did get into Loyola Marymount University's School of Film and Television. I was all set to go there and then they told me that they couldn't give me enough financial aid. So here I am at UCSD. I am trying to transfer to UCLA or USC junior year.


----------



## Ben (Apr 5, 2005)

Nervous Larry.

NYC is the best place on earth. I love it, and 8,000,000 others do too. But I hope you get mugged....for being scared.

The city is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## vincentmeloy (Apr 6, 2005)

accepted (good portfolio?)
Pratt, SVA, Art Center Pasadena, MassArt, SAIC, Columbia College Chicago, Brooks (the last two take everyone)
Rejected (mediocre GPA and SATs?)
USC, Chapman, Emerson 
Waiting to hear
Concordia (Montreal Canada)
Can't decide between SVA and Art Center.Any advise? The rest are off my list


----------



## alex c (Apr 7, 2005)

i hear sva is a pretty good program, but it gets so many brownie points because its in nyc. so many connections to be made. even though i have idea on hte art center, i would go sva


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 8, 2005)

Mass College of Art just got around to accepting me... but apparently I'm not funky and 'arty' enough the way I am, and I'd be required to pass a pre-semester course in _art_ (i.e. drawing) before I could begin school for filmmaking


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 8, 2005)

that's just silly. Why should you be good at drawing for filmschool??


----------



## alex c (Apr 8, 2005)

haha, this shouldnt even be a problem. titanium, are u kidding. u got into nyu? why arent u going there?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 8, 2005)

It is silly. To be fair, Mass Art is very into the philosophy of doing all sorts of art, and not just your particular field, but still. And yeah, NYU is probably going to be the one. I'm seeing it tomorrow - getting up at 4 am for the drive


----------



## Shookster (Apr 8, 2005)

Filmmaking is more of a hobby to me than a future career (although I may change my mind), so in September I'm off to NYFA (LA) for a year before returning to the UK to study Business at Aston University (Birmingham).

Also, for any Brits out there: do you know what a Diploma is equivalent to?


----------



## lilyofshallot (Apr 12, 2005)

I was accepted at UF, FSU, and the FSU Film School.  I will be going to the FSU Film School.  I didn't apply anywhere else.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 2, 2005)

I just sent in my little pink envelope to NYU. It was really hard passing on Emerson, cause I love the city so much, and the program there seems like it might be more hands-on... but... NYU is, well, NYU


----------



## Mark Denega (May 2, 2005)

Hey titanium, what was your GPA/SAT scores like? I'm only asking because i'm hoping to get into NYU also, and I'm wondering if I have a shot. I'm taking my first SAT on saturday, and curently my GPA is a 97.3.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 2, 2005)

My SAT was 1390 (800V/590M - you can tell which I prefer, eh?) and I between 600 and 700 on three SATII subject tests (Lit, US Hist, Writing). I didn't have a GPA cause I was homeschooled.

Good luck on Saturday!! You have that scary new SAT to take! Yikes! Have you done much preparation?


----------



## alex c (May 2, 2005)

good job on NYU titanium. u made the better choice


----------



## Pedero (May 2, 2005)

Anyone going to Canada?

Accepted -
York University (Toronto)
UBC (Vancouver)
Chapman University
Occidental College

Rejected -
NYU
USC

I'll be goin to York University. Most of the bad things I've heard about it seem very much like bad rumors than actual fact. I see nothing wrong with York. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mark Denega (May 3, 2005)

> Good luck on Saturday!! You have that scary new SAT to take! Yikes! Have you done much preparation?



I don't think it'll be too bad. If anything, the writing seciton will help me, not hurt me, and no more analogies. ALso, a lot of coleges aren't really sure what they're doing with the new section, so they'll probably be pretty lenient.

As far as prep goes for the SAT, i've taken 2 SATII subject tests, 4 PSAT tests, and I i'm currently in an 8-week SAT course, which provided me with a bunch of study books, like The official guide to the SAT, and hot words for the SAT.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 3, 2005)

You'll do fine! Thats a lot more prep than I did. Can you believe, when I took the SATI there was a dictionary less than two feet away from me... and the proctor LEFT THE ROOM for about five minutes!! I didn't cheat... and it turned out I didn't need to. Also, when I did the US History one some kids on the other side of the room were sitting next to a freakin TIME LINE of US history which was apparently some sort of class project that spanned an entire wall. It had like web printouts and dates and everything.


----------



## alex c (May 3, 2005)

hahaha, its like a geography test and teh teacher forgets to roll up the map.

i remember when i took my SATs, there were no clocks in the room, and i didnt have one on me. imagine how much fun that was. good thing i didnt do that bad

Oh, and btw,

got accepted to scad, syracuse, and rutgers.
going to syracuse


----------



## Mark Denega (May 3, 2005)

Unfortunztely titanium, nothing likle that would ever happen at my school. They have to keep their reputation as the best school in the area. Anyway, the test is supposed to start at 8, but i figure it won't get rolling until 830 or so because of the stupid bubble sheets. Oh yea, i also have to take the US History AP exam on friday. Should be a ton of fun


----------



## ktabes (May 4, 2005)

did they change the sat to be out of 2400 instead of 1600, and you had to write a bunch of essays and extra stuff. i heard that somewhere, and then realized how lucky i was


----------



## alex c (May 4, 2005)

i kinda wish i was a junior so i could have hte option of taking both versions. all of the SATs are logical problems, verbal included. if u know the ins and outs of "taking" the test, u can get a better score than if u actually knew the answers. i write well, so i would have liked the essay option


----------



## Mark Denega (May 5, 2005)

Yea the course i'm taking shows some great ways to figure out the way the problem is worded and how to figure out the answer without actaully knowing the material in the question.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 5, 2005)

Ugh, Alex, that's why you need to ALWAYS have a watch. On the SATII writing test the proctor called time on the essay part way too soon and I complained but she didn't agree!! It was absurd, no one else seemed to notice! Then, to my utter astonishment she let us work on it more after we finished the multiple choice section (which I go through really fast) so I ended up having an extra ten minutes or so. ha.

Mark, yeah, the tests take for ever to get started. But definitely be there early anyway. Its good to get used to the room and make sure you get to pick a good seat.

ktabes, yep, it's now out of 2400 (three 800 sections) - disgusting.


----------



## Mark Denega (May 5, 2005)

Yea, and the worst part is, the essay is FIRST! They don't even let you get your brain cookin to write the damn thing.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 5, 2005)

And the subject can be incredibly unhelpful, such as "Either agree or disagree with the following statement: "valor hath but fourteen faces"

OK - so I made that up, but I swear some of the practice ones I took had essay topics at least as weird as that.


----------



## alex c (May 5, 2005)

"valor hath but fourteen faces"

hahahhaha. i cant even look at that sentence without my eyes rolling to the back of my head and passing out on the floor.

im just so glad i got what i did on the math section. with my score, i dont have to take math at syracuse. and if i wanted to transfer to emerson after a year, its the same deal. so... you could say... I WILL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER MATH CLASS FOR AS LONG AS I SHALL LIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 5, 2005)

ME TOO! No more math! Ever! NYU said math is not required!! Ahh! Bliss!


----------



## alex c (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Mark Denega (May 7, 2005)

No math at NYU?? WOW. I have to get accepted. Anyway I took the SAT today, 4 hours of hell. I blew by the math section, had a little trouble with the english, especially some of the vocab. The essay wasn't bad either, pretty easy and flexible topic. I'm pretty confident I did well.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 8, 2005)

Great! If you're confident you did well, you usually did! What was the essay topic?


----------



## Mark Denega (May 8, 2005)

Essay: Do you think people depend on work- whether it be a job, school, or volunteer work? Support with literature, observations, personal experiences or historic information.


----------



## Digihelix (May 10, 2005)

I got accepted to Brooks and VFS. I found out that I wouldnt get much for a grant and didnt get much for a scholorship and school is a lot of money, soo I am goin to take the money I have and make a movie and screw goin to school, I dont think its worth it, I might take a few classes at seattle film institute, but thats all.

LmB


----------



## Shookster (May 10, 2005)

Couldn't you take out a student loan? Over here, you only start paying it back when you've got a proper job and then a certain percentage automatically comes out of your wages.


----------



## Goodwill (May 14, 2005)

I got a full scholarship to the Vancouver Film School.


----------



## duders (May 14, 2005)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> ME TOO! No more math! Ever! NYU said math is not required!! Ahh! Bliss!



This kind of attitude scares me. Have you ever wondered *why* math SHOULD be required? The complete lack of respect and understanding of science in the arts is really bad (and vice versa). I think if more people got a well rounded education (and yes, if you are going to film school you are getting an education), you'll be able to draw on more experience and knowledge on which to write about.

In short, learn as much about everything as you can.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 14, 2005)

Welcome duders 

I can see how that could worry you, so I'll just fill in a little background for you. I scored above the national average on the math section of the SAT (not bragging), I'm fluent in PHP/Macromedia OOP  programming and routinely deal with tricky math, and I'm very "into" science from a knowledge standpoint (I like to know about it - not do it) but I DO NOT LIKE math as a subject. If I can do what I need to do, that is good enough for me! I don't care a whit about fancy calculus equations or the trajectory of a baseball. If I ever need to care - I can learn 

I'm all for a well-rounded education, just not too round.

There must be some subject you don't like much - but I bet you're lucky and it's not a commonly mandatory one.


----------



## yusuke280 (May 14, 2005)

well, i didn't apply only to film programs.. there are others too anyway heres my acceptances list: ( all in canada )

accepted:
university of western ontario
university of toronto
university of ontario institute of tech
carleton university
wilfrid laurier

waiting to hear:
york and ubc

rejected:
queens and ryerson ( wasn't rejected.. but they said i didn't took the toefls... WTF.. )

anyway, im planning to go to western ont's media theory and production ( television )


----------



## duders (May 14, 2005)

> Originally posted by titaniumdoughnut:
> Welcome duders
> I can see how that could worry you, so I'll just fill in a little background for you. I scored above the national average on the math section of the SAT (not bragging), I'm fluent in PHP/Macromedia OOP  programming and routinely deal with tricky math, and I'm very "into" science from a knowledge standpoint (I like to know about it - not do it) but I DO NOT LIKE math as a subject. If I can do what I need to do, that is good enough for me! I don't care a whit about fancy calculus equations or the trajectory of a baseball. If I ever need to care - I can learn
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome titaniumdoughnut!

I think you missed my point though. I'm not arguing about what people like and what people don't like. Hell, I can't stand business or economics, but I've taken a few courses such that I understand what's going on around me, and how it all affects me. I hate the subject, but I realize why I had to take it, and why they (whoever 'they' are) made it mandatory in order for me to be considered 'educated' (which is what a degree/diploma should, but not always, certifies).

 I'm no economist, nor do I want filmmakers to all become scientists, but I really think that there's something to be said about knowing a lot of 'stuff' and being able to incorporate all that into a unique vision or opinion.

Also, I think it's great that you 'scored above the national average on the math section of the SAT', but I don't think high-school level mathematics gives any real insight, other than common sense. Science is not about 'fancy calculus equations or the trajectory of a baseball', but rather what do those fancy calculus equations and trajectories really mean and how it relates to a deeper understanding/description of the world in which you live.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 15, 2005)

I see your point, dude () I just wanted to make sure you had the whole story. I can easily see how those words could bring a chill into the heart of someone who understands the value of a good education, and I wanted to you to know that I'm not saying these things because I'm some ignorant hick who makes slasher movies (ever see American Movie?). I am in fact well aware of the value of other subjects to a filmmaker. We, more than most people, need a wealth of information in a wide range of topics to draw on.

Additionally, I agree that "highschool math" isn't of a very interesting or useful variety. I've learned much more interesting formulas myself investigating the solutions to programming problems.

I think we are essentially in agreement on this - but I suspect that you LIKE math as a subject, whereas I don't. I find it fascinating, and useful, but I don't like learning it.


----------



## Cheneration (May 22, 2005)

Hey greetings from Germany to all of you!!!!
I am coming to study in the States:

Applied
USC - Film & Television Production

Accepted
USC - Film & Television Production

I also wanted to apply to several other film programs like LMU, NYU, Columbia but USC was my first choice University and I am in


----------

